# BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*What are most people seeing for power out of these?* I was at waterfest this past weekend and a guy with a gold MK3 Jetta wasn't able to run faster then a 17.8 I know a local down here in Va Beach was only able to dyno at 123 WHP
Are these numbers typical? I know the driver's experiance plays a big role in the 1/4 but come on thats really slow. 
I know a G60 with a stock 2L bottom end and a stock pulley will easily push 170whp with a stock counterflow head


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

123 WHP!!!!! WTF








the neuspeed SC is doing 160WHP/TQ
and thats neuspeed for christ's sake








something is extremely wrong there


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (redzone98)*

I'm sorry its 127:








Has anybody that is not in the NW part of the country resulted in good numbers?


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

there was something wrong with that car during that dyno run. Look at the power lines, it dies after 4grand. He must have had something wrong with his motor during that run. I think this was already covered in the huge 60 page thread about this already.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
Has anybody that is not in the NW part of the country resulted in good numbers?

LOL I like how you specified.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I'm sorry its 127:








Has anybody that is not in the NW part of the country resulted in good numbers?

Wow I made 103 whp NA. Something is definitely wrong!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (97VWJett)*

Hopefully I'll get up to Manitowoc to get on a dyno next week before I go to SC. I'll have them do the A/F as well. Then we'll see where the horse ****s


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (vwboomer2)*

17.8, he can't drive at all, i wonder what his tire pressure was set at and if he was running on 18"s
as for the 127whp, the owner didn't have the charcoal canister plugged and it seems to be running fine now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_17.8, he can't drive at all, i wonder what his tire pressure was set at and if he was running on 18"s
as for the 127whp, the owner didn't have the charcoal canister plugged and it seems to be running fine now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah we'll have to wait and see especially if people start posting numbers that are better.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

fine but if i go running off to the dyno and throw down some huge numbers, don't come asking how...


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (purplejettahondaeater)*

Show me the #'s purplejettahondaeater.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (BMGFifty)*

For some reason .... possibly the ECU adapting ... it's running a bit better now after the coal can block . I'm not gonna sing any praises yet ! I'm driving it for a week to see how it does . THEN I'll tell all .


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*

Oh yeah .... anyone know who that was that ran the crappy time at WF ?? Was it a new install ?? I don't know anything about that other than the guy ran a low time and drove to BBMs tent to say it was slow . Could've been alot of other factors involved . I'd like to hear the whole story from the horses mouth !!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*

GAWDDAMNIT !! 
I was driving home tonight and needed gas . She was runnin AWESOME !! I pulled over , got gas ( fill up with 93 ) , hit the road , and BAM ! 4K RPM hp loss . Back to square 1 . I don't know if the fill up is a clue .... possibly a leaky gascap like some peeps have said ! Or if I'm gettin bad gas .... but you wouldn't think it would effect the engine so quickly . 
If I can figure it out , I'll be golden . The HP spike was gone and the boost was linear for 2 days straight . I'm gettin close to a soloution .


----------



## BBM Charged (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

Hey, I`m the guy you raced driving the Jetta with the BBM Supercharger that ran 17`s. I admit on my end it was driver era. I raced with 17 inch rims that slowed me down, and also I was shifting to early. So this past weekend I went to MIR to practice after I had been told when to shift and all, and this time with stock wheels all the way around and no back seats. I ran a 14.7 on street gas then ran a 14.2 on race gas. I called BBM after my races and they even confirmed that those should be more or less the times the kit runs based on how good the driver is. BBM has done faster times with the kit. Now I feel better about my supercharger kit.






























_Modified by BBM Charged at 9:52 AM 7-23-2005_

_Modified by BBM Charged at 9:55 AM 7-23-2005_


_Modified by BBM Charged at 9:56 AM 7-23-2005_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (BBM Charged)*

show me pics of the car and slip. people with one post to their name on a topic like this I find a little hard to believe 3+ seconds do to driver error and heavy wheels







plus the fact that it shows your edit time being on PST and you post time on est time for me. plus I think the car had NJ tags










_Modified by G60ING at 1:15 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

FWIW , I'm back to running good again . I'm just never gonna put gas in it again !!







( X my fingers and hope for a big hill towards Ocean City for H2O !!!! )


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

thats some crazy shiiiiiit. *BBM Charged's* edit time is 3 hours prior to the post makes me wonder if somebody from the west coast does not want the truth to be known about the charger's performanace


















_Modified by G60ING at 1:54 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

If any of you bastages are running a BBM kit and it's running 'strong' for you after a little tweaking on it ( ahem , purple and BMG ) ... I wanna know !! Pass a brotha a few secrets !!! hahaha


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*

I admit that mine has a few issues now and again, but it runs great 95% of the time. I can't offer any suggestions on how to fix the issue, but I can say that it has happened to me. My last 3 tanks have been perfect and running very strong. I haven't ran the 1/4 yet but its definately in the low 14's if not a bit faster. I've also tried to fix the issue by changing the chip, and had similar results. It runs the best with the chip that BBM provides. The problem is that I can't find the problem. It runs so good most of the time that I cannot reproduce it often enough. I have gone through every sensor and every vaccum hose to search for leaks. It's all part of the game I guess.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

Isn't a stock Jetta 3 GL around 2800-2850 lbs (assuming 175lb to 200lb driver added to curb weight)... that should put you at around a 15.6 or so with stage 1... and a 14.8 or so with a stage 2 (using BMGFifty's dyno'd #s)...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

I want to see timeslips and pics of the car. Im calling straight b/s on these times. What mph were you running at Waterfest and then at MIR?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

Hey Peter, on that dynojet run you did that you got 190 HP out of what are you running to get that and that is to the wheel right? and did you do that in the Cabby?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (JonVWluver)*

Hi Jon,
Yes, that was in my A1 project Cabby on the local dynojet...to the wheels...last year using the 57mm pulley (11 psi or so through the midrange).
I'm running the same compressor you folks are running (well slightly older model - Autorotor 2089 but almost the same), but with my own RotorCharged kit designed for the A1 cars... using CIS injection... I made 200 wtq and 180 whp at 5100 rpm and then it tapered off to 190 whp at 6k, so there were some problems that I've since addressed. I've currently got the 53mm pulley on there now, so its likely making more I just don't know how much more)...
CIS can be a pain but its been a fun challenge milking it for all the fuel its worth...
hope this helps,
Peter T.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

Curious mind want to know ! 
On BBM's website , it states the 2.0 stageII setup runs a 66mm pulley good for 10-11psi . What size is the stageI pulley ? All the dudes I know with BBM Rados run 5Xmm pulleys for stageII . 
Me and the cat helpin me out ( shout out to Big Will ! ) are thinking about running a 10psi pulley to help compensate for the way-too-rich management . We 'might' space out the head , but most likely just run a smaller pulley and keep the comp stock . If it blows , it blows .... 2.0's are 10 for $0.12 . In that case >> I'll just build it for boost to start with . Probably throw in a stock G60 cam , too . 
So where the hell do I get a 66mm pulley from and why is 10psi on a 2.0 use a 66mm , but 10psi on a Rado is a different size ?? Is the 2.0 crank pulley a different size than a G60s ?? 


_Modified by DeezUU at 11:10 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*

Actually, just for curiosity's sake, you tell me whether the "stage 2" is actually a 66mm... perhaps BMGFifty could actually measure his pulley since he appears to be the only one I know of to have dyno'd and posted up his "stage 2" chart... from my calcs, based on my resultant torque values it appears that he is running the 63mm, but I'd like to be shown wrong.
As far as crank pulley diameter - the ABA crank pulleys are the same diameter/offset as the most commonly used G60 crank pulley...
I'm not going to make any recommendations on what you do with your BBM kits...


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

The stage 1 pully is 72mm i think. maybe 74. the stage1+ that i gotis, i think 70mm.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
As far as crank pulley diameter - the ABA crank pulleys are the same diameter/offset as the most commonly used G60 crank pulley...


same size as a 1990 crank pulley there is the 91-92 g60 crank pulley which is slightly larger


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

You speak of the Auto G60 pulley, or G60 Syncro pulley correct? Not being the G60 guy myself I'll defer to G60ING...and accept his apt correction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

Hey Peter, yeah it helps, but now I am wondering when are you going to get some up to date dyno's I'm really curious to see what that 53 mm pulley can pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

I had a 92 G60 ( 5speed USA ) .... it had the larger crank pulley -ala- lower g-ladder RPM & lower boost on a same sized pulley . But stageIII rocked anyway !!!!







Frank ( G60ING ) pointed out the larger crank pulley to me and advised the switch to a 90 crank pulley for a tad mre oomph . But instead .... like all my cars .... I sold it after 8 months of ownership .


----------



## BBM Charged (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

My install is new. Stage 1 was installed three weeks before Waterfest 11, and Stage 2 was installed a week before Waterfest 11. I decided to race my car before specified break in period so I did not go to waterfest prepared to race (with stock wheels and no back seats). I drove up to NJ with 17`s and everything still inside (seats that is) it was a spur of the moment thing and was nervous in damaging anything by over pushing it hard, since I live a long way from NJ. I for one having spent $3000+ was not happy with the 1/4 mile run at Waterfest 11. At waterfest 11 I ran with a stock size 2.0L catback pipe and stock 2.0L Mass Airflow Sensor. Before going up to MIR I upgraded to a 2 1/2 catback system and a VR6 Mass Airflow Sensor to support more airflow since I was always getting a check engine light with the 2.0L Mass airflow Sensor(haven`t gotten a check engine with the VR6 Mass Aiflow Sensor from time of installation, which was the Monday after Waterfest 11). My Slow time I would say was due to the kit being a fresh install stock size catback system and 2.0L Mass Airflow Sensor. With those changes there is a definite feel of power in the BBM Supercharger kit (Honda drivers in my neighbourhood will let you know). The one guy on this post says his car is faster than a 14.8 with the same BBM Supercharger Kit, and I do believe he can because after getting used to my car I posted a 14.7 on regular gas and 14.2 with race gas. I have no doubt the one guy could get his car in the high 13`s. I still have to practice for a while, cause my goal is to get my car into the 13`s also before Stage 3 comes out, and if not with Stage 2 most definitely with Stage 3. OH, and my car has MD tags cause i`m from Maryland not NJ tags. There where 2 Jettas at Waterfest 11, mine being the drag car and the other being a show car, the rest that were my colour where in the parking lot.










_Modified by BBM Charged at 7:10 PM 7-24-2005_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_I had a 92 G60 ( 5speed USA ) .... it had the larger crank pulley -ala- lower g-ladder RPM & lower boost on a same sized pulley . But stageIII rocked anyway !!!!







Frank ( G60ING ) pointed out the larger crank pulley to me and advised the switch to a 90 crank pulley for a tad mre oomph . But instead .... like all my cars .... I sold it after 8 months of ownership . 

no no no I always prefer the 91-92 crank pulleys as they provide more boost 1-3 psi more because it over drives the charger and all the acessories a little. I have never know a cooling system, a/c or charging system that could not deal with a few more rpms


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (BBM Charged)*

lets see some pics of the slips WF and MIR


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (BBM Charged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BBM Charged* »_ The one guy on this post says his car is faster than a 14.8 with the same BBM Supercharger Kit, and I do believe he can because after getting used to my car I posted a 14.7 on regular gas and 14.2 with race gas.
_Modified by BBM Charged at 7:10 PM 7-24-2005_

Anyone with a little knowledge will tell you race gas will not jump you from 14.7 to 14.2 in a supercharged car, post some timeslips, and show a confirmation run. In a turbo car the race gas would allow you to turn up the boost, but since the super charged car is dependent crank rotation to provide boost the relationship is slightly different.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Anyone with a little knowledge will tell you race gas will not jump you from 14.7 to 14.2 in a supercharged car, post some timeslips, and show a confirmation run. In a turbo car the race gas would allow you to turn up the boost, but since the super charged car is dependent crank rotation to provide boost the relationship is slightly different.

You sir are right. I could see [email protected] if you bolted some slicks to it and knew how to get the thing off the line. But you're saying it was still street tires with just race gas. I still call B/S. 
BTW: BBM Charged you're nut swinging pretty good. I love how you say "BBM Supercharger Kit" making it sound all official. I still want to see time slips and a vid of the car pulling a 14.2


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
no no no I always prefer the 91-92 crank pulleys as they provide more boost 1-3 psi more because it over drives the charger and all the acessories a little. I have never know a cooling system, a/c or charging system that could not deal with a few more rpms

Hahaha ... oh yeah ! Sorry Frank .... been over a year . You DID say mine should have a bit more boost becasue of thecrank pulley . Duh ! I think you just told me to watch how small of a charger pulley I ran . 
But anyway .... 
Where the hell can I get a x-flow stageII BBM pulley from ?? ( since it's not the same as the G60 kit's stageII )


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (DeezUU)*

Call up BBM and order one.


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

why dont you just get stage 2 upgrade?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*

Why go stageII if I can't get stageI right ? Smaller pulley might equalize the A/F to a normal level ( ala more air ) . Why spend the $550 on a $50 dollar pulley and a cam if it's still gonna run quirky ?? The stage II kit is a pulley , cam , chip , and head spacer .... if I do go stageII , I wont be using their chip anyway ! I'll be using either SDS ( which I KNOW will work ) or custom chip .


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I have a 3 mm larger crank pulley if you want and extra 1-3 psi for $75


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I may take you up on that , Frank ! What's it from and why is it 3mm larger ?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

the pulley is used on several cars: Rallye G60, Passat G60, late 1990-1992 Corrados (both 5spds and autos) (most people thought is was just automatics but that is because most of the 1991 and 1992 cars were automatics. I found the larger crank pulley on a very late 1990 model that I parted a few years ago. It had several new parts like the smooth finish valve cover and square breather. This late 1990 car was definatly not a car so0mebody would have stuck the parts on as it was a beater car from Chicago and BONE STOCK)
it may be less then 3mm larger but is that way because some engineer thought the early corrados needed less boost until they were deemed reliable enough I guess...there is no real reason but I bought this one back in 1999 and have had no overdrive issues. In fact I have a billet crank pulley that is a little larger and drilled for SDS but that one is not forsale unless you have $300


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Well SDS may be in the future also .... custom billet is yummie !


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

1989 Rallye with the Corrado G60 Twin Screw Kit from BBM (12psi pulley)
i see 10psi. i ran a 15.15
last year totally stock i ran a 16.0


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

yes but that is on a completly different drivetrain then a MK3


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I owned both the Rado G60 and a BBM SC mk3 Golf.
I can say that my MK3 remembers me a lot my beloved Rado G60.
Same feeling of torque and power but for the tranny i would say the G60 Rado was way superior.
Smoother shifts, less grinding second gear...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Hahaha ... love your sig ! Reminds me of myself !! Toy 4X4 , Trooper , Dodges ( mini and big ) , Chevy , 2 Jeeps , 1 F150 , 2 Civics , a DelSol , 4Runner , Saturn , 85 GTI , 92 G60 Rado , Rav4 , my current 96GL BBM Jetta .... All ( cept for the Jet , my 3rd Jeep , and the wifes 2K1 MPV ) sold mainly cause I was "Broke as F... " hahahah .


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

you can call bbm and order up any size pulley that is available...they dont have them all listed on the website, but i know for sure there is at least a:
77mm - (found on digi2 kit)
73mm - mk3 stage 1
66mm - stage 1+ (i believe)
63mm - stage 2/g60 stock
57mm - currently only offered for G60, could be run with MK3, but it's not approved yet, will probably be with stage 3, which will have an IC
53mm - currently G60 only
50mm - " " (race gas recommended)
why not just grab a smaller pulley and "even out the afr" you say? you are running 10:1 compression...just upping the boost is going to do more than "equal out the rich AFR"....
why does it make more boost than the G60 pulley setup you ask? compare boost system length...you have about 12-14" of tube on the MK3, and about 50' or so of tubing on the G60 (ok, not really, but you get the picture)....there's WAY less tubing to fill with air...bringing boost levels up.
i am personally driving the R&D gti that jbetz built for the stage 1 (1996 obdII GTI)...it's actually got the stage 1+ pulley on it....the car runs around town at 14:1 - 14.9:1 AFR....when you step on it, it runs down to as low as 10.5:1 for a split second and climbs back up to right around 12:1....this is via the Tech-Edge wide band that is on it....that car runs flawlessly. 
i have also personally driven the first stage 2 car (black gti out of Port Orchard i believe, i dont believe he's a member on here)....i've also driven andy's car (BMGfitty)...both are EASILY in the mid to low 14's...do i have pics of slips to back this theory up? no. why? it's seattle, what is seattle known for? rain (for those that couldn't figure it out)...i'm sure that the few in the NW locals actually w/ the kit can't correspond their days off at the track with the local highly unpredicatable weather patterns known to be around the greater Seattle area. i'll appologize on their behalf.








we'll see if i can talk john into letting me run the car at waterwagens this year....if i can get it out of the booth that is...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_.....why not just grab a smaller pulley and "even out the afr" you say? you are running 10:1 compression...just upping the boost is going to do more than "equal out the rich AFR"....

I know that it will increase the pressure in the combustion chamber dramatically , but I'm willing to take the risk of blowing up an engine in the quest of running better . If it blows up , it blows up . We may even go as far as spacing the head , adding a G60 cam , and using the 66mm pulley . 
My personaly belief is that the chip is running the car WAY too rich to make HP . I am tossing around the ideas of SDS , custom chips , using a clothspin on the fuel line , etc..... but something has to be done ! If not , it may cost me a cat , a nice set of plugs , a few O2 sensors , and a nausiated wife .


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote »_i am personally driving the R&D gti that jbetz built for the stage 1 (1996 obdII GTI)...it's actually got the stage 1+ pulley on it....the car runs around town at 14:1 - 14.9:1 AFR....when you step on it, it runs down to as low as 10.5:1 for a split second and climbs back up to right around 12:1....this is via the Tech-Edge wide band that is on it....that car runs flawlessly.

wanna make sure you didn't skim over that part of my last post....
no cat has been replaced (still the factory one from 1996); the o2 was done before the kit was installed, as it was bad to begin with; only plugs it's gone through were while testing chips before deciding on one final one; and i dont have a wife, but my girlfriend wasn't nausiated the other night on our way to the grocery store in the car....
what it boils down to is this. if you, or somebody you know, is having problems with the car w/ the kit installed, it's something wrong with the car. period. i've personally driven 3 cars that ran flawlessly. what is it that is wrong with people's cars? i dont know...but there is something wrong somewhere.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

I can say that my car was flawless before the BBM install . It was code free , steady idle , no quirks or problems whatsoever . Also completly bone stock at the time of install ( sans exterior mods ) . Stock exhaust , stock filter and box , not a bit of aftermarket . I am aware that an older car is bound to have problems when adding hp , so I'm not ruling the car out as a culprit .... but after replacing every sensor or having everything looked over , seems like the problem may lay somewhere in the BBM equipment . Take into consideration that I live in a very hot and very humid climate ( heat index @120 yesterday ) at sealevel ( literally ... I live 5 mins from the ocean in a very flat area ) . I also dont have the luxery of having anyone from BBM look at the car or lay hands on it ( best chance was at Waterfest and I didn't drive > I don't think they'll be at H2O ) . I've heard more than 1 person say they've had success with custom chips and a BBM setup , but I'm still weighing my options so I'm not dumping $$ till I have a better grasp on what needs to be done . 
FWIW , it's been running great recently ... but it has more in there somewhere . The mixture is rich ( not running wide band , so I don't know exactly how much ) and should be corrected by BBM and not by me having to run custom management . I've heard over and over that new chips are on the way , but I havent seen one nor heard of anyone getting one . The kit WASN'T complete as I had to source a VR6 MAF and the adaptors to put it on AND did the coal can blockoff myself ( new prob > no blame laid on that one ) . I am a Vortex member , so I saw the remedy online .... but people who aren't Texers have no clue of these mods . Hopefully , a little customer support will arrive and make more peeps happy .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Just so you guys know, I'm running the stock MAF housing with my stage 2 setup.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

as of right now, bbm wont be at H20...but that doesn't mean a rash decision can't be made.
...sourcing the VR maf housing is something you didn't have to do. did it shut the light off? sure...but it's not needed (as can be seen by the car i'm currently driving). an update is about to be sent out to plug the charcoal canister and a slightly revised chip....again, not something everybody has done. when the MAF gets maxed out, it throws the light on, but then it (the ecu) goes elsewhere to get it's fuel mixture properly maintained (tps and O2 for example)...it ignores what the MAF is saying...which i think happens at full throttle on a factory setup anyways...it puts it into a "performance mode" if you will...(this is all to the best of my knowledge) i think Andy (BMGfitty) can elaborate on it a little more as he knows WAY more about it than myself.
just cause they say there are going to be updates doesn't mean they are going to be monthly things...it's more or less something that comes along as problems get solved....time only determines that. the customer data base doesn't go anywhere, so everybody is taken care of and not forgotten. show season does put a damper on things that get done around the shop too...
i can think of a couple of people that had shops build their setups and the shop insisted they run different software, cause something was f'ed up...again, totally their choice. i think their mechanics were to lazy to figure out the real problem...i haven't heard if their custom software worked or not.
when the shop was in Seattle, it was sea level, car ran the same there as it does here; and according to my Megasquirt Map sensor, we are at right around 5000' above sea level (KPa measurement was between 4200' and 5400', when converted, or something like that...it's a close guesstimate)...


----------



## .2.Slow4U. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

What? 17.8 supercharged???? Either you were misinformed or the car has some real issues to work out. I made 16.9 with bolt ons and headwork, and that was a sh*tty pass








Edit: I suck at reading










_Modified by .2.Slow4U. at 5:25 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (.2.Slow4U.)*

Wether or not the MAF helped MY car is unknown . It still ran like poop afterwards and no one could figure out why ( turned out to be the coal can hookup from what I've seen to this point ) . Like I said ... not blaming BBM for any of that >> just seems incomplete if you ask me ! Also , no note saying the filter will not fit with euro lights nor will the A/C relocation bolt . Those are just stupid little gripes . But we've been hearing about new chips for MONTHS now . I'd like to see if that would make any difference . And why is the chip not taking care of the CEL ? I mean ... it IS a mkIII and I DO expect a CEL at this point . Just thought someone could figure out how to do it without a CEL .


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (.2.Slow4U.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.2.Slow4U.* »_What? 17.8 supercharged???? Either you were misinformed 

I was not misinformed as I was there at the track and witnmessed it


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

And trust me ... Frank is the KING of witnmessing stuff .


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

im on my second chip now and my car still wont start with the BBM chips. But it starts fine with a neuspeed one.... any ideas?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_as of right now, bbm wont be at H20...but that doesn't mean a rash decision can't be made.
...sourcing the VR maf housing is something you didn't have to do. did it shut the light off? sure...but it's not needed (as can be seen by the car i'm currently driving). ..

It may not be the fact that it doesn't alter performance in any way. It's the point that many of us have to go through emissions testing and ANY CEL is cause for immediate failure.
Now, for me, I anticipate having to go for the $200 waiver when I get tested if I keep the kit on, and I think I will since i"ll be StageII at that point.
So I'll have to spend $200 on having a garage fix something that isn't broken just to pass. Not everyone can afford to do that, and some areas/states aren't likely to be so easy to work around.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

if you erase the code when the car is warm and dont get on it, the light will stay off on the way to get DEQ'd...the MAF maxes out around 3500-3800 rpm...you can more than drive the car under that RPM range.
to the guy that has had 2 chips no start....that could be a bad coincidence on the chip burn...have you tried calling to get it sorted?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

I realize the light doesn't come on until you start aggressively driving it, but if you reset the codes, you'd have to drive like that for days to get the readiness codes to reset.
Here in WI, if your readiness codes arent' set, you have to do the dyno run for tailpipe test. The last couple times I've cleared my codes in the parking lot, then went for the test. See, for 75k miles it was telling my my O2 sensor was bad. I replaced this shortly after getting my BBM kit, however. 
Anyway, between swapping out the ECU for a non-SAI unit and the O2 sensor, by clearing the codes in the parking lot I was able to pass the tailpipe test with ease.
I'm curious about how the evap plug will affect thigns as well. I had tried plugging it off, but did get a CEL for the evap purge valve or something. So I reconnected it, and it seems to run pretty well. Still rich, but once it warms up it's not so bad.
I emailed John last week about the update and he said it woudl be going out to me soon, so I'm anxious to see how much better it is









Anyway, like I said, if I have to spend $200 at a shop to get a waiver, I will. Just like with my CJ7. $200 for two years of driving isn't so bad, IMO.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_if you erase the code when the car is warm and dont get on it, the light will stay off on the way to get DEQ'd...the MAF maxes out around 3500-3800 rpm...you can more than drive the car under that RPM range.



The problem is that they dont check codes they check readiness of systems. When you reset the codes it takes about 50 miles worth of driving to get all the codes "ready"


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

I can't believe what I'm reading..
I ran this kit for a few months when it 1st released(I preorderd 4 months in advance). Before the kit I had never installed or driven a forced induction car until I installed the BBM charger. I installed it in 12 hours, turned the key and it started right up. Idle was rough for a few days, CEL came on a week later, and after that the car was terror on wheels. I never had a problem with the kit or the car and it was a daily driver thru stop and go traffic(40miles 1 way). "Punk Rock Kiel" bought the kit off me.. so he can validate. We wound that car out to Redline a few times








It never went on the Dyno, but after toying around with 1.8t's, VR's, and MANY other 4cly cars.. I KNOW the car made some decent HP. Ah.. but that chip ran rich as hell, i would get out of my car smelling like gas. It almost brings a tear to my eye.
Anyhow.. Good luck with the kit guys. It sucks that so many are having issues.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_"Punk Rock Kiel" bought the kit off me.. .

Hey he's trying to get ahold of you on here for some reason.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*

Thanks, I PM'd him.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Woo hoo !! A whole week with NO FUGGIN PROBLEMS !! I hope the new chip doesn't run quite as 'safe' as the current one . I may just byte the bullet and get stageII before H2O . What the hell .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

DOOO IT get stage 2, it runs even better.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

i thought stage 2 was the 66mm pulley?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Hey Peter, yeah it helps, but now I am wondering when are you going to get some up to date dyno's I'm really curious to see what that 53 mm pulley can pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll tell you what - you dyno yours and I'll dyno mine








I will guess 200whp/216 wtq at a minimum, 220whp/220 wtq max... but we'll see







Also depends on whether the CIS injection likes me








PS: if you do dyno - do it on a dynojet...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:13 AM 7-31-2005_


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (Peter Tong)*

anybody know what the rev limiter is set at on the stage 1 chip. My kit runs awesome, lookin to try out the stage 1.5 pulley!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (4Racing)*

I think the rev limit is 6500 or somwhere in that area. I hit it all the time, you'd think I would know.


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (BMGFifty)*

thanks man! would running the stage 2 pulley without the rest of the kit be kindof pushing it? definitely gonna try the 1.5, and eventually get the whole stage 2.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (4Racing)*

Rev limiter? Weird, but I thought they would edit that out like most chip makers do.
I actually haven't hit mine yet. I tend to shift a bit early since it seems to lose some nuts around 5500. Kicks me in the shorts at 3500 and then is either so linear I can't feel it, or it tapers off. Gotta get on that dyno when i get back from SC.
It's weird, and it may be the TT260 cam, but ever since that 260 install, the power was kinda weak until about 3500 and then there is a surge. I thought with the BBM install it might make it more linear, but I guess not.
We'll see what stageII brings I guess.
Polished the ports on my spare head last night at work. Shiney. Now I gotta get it hot tanked and there is a ding on one corner







that I need to have looked at. Check it for true and I'm good. Well, except for the dual valve spring seats. All on deck!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

I have run an ABA bottom end combined with a G60 head and charger this was with an air to water IC (at most 18" of IC plumbing , including the IC in the length) and the boost levels were not greather then they would have been on a G60 bottom end because 2L bottom end causes a pressure drop due to the extra volume.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Has anyone put in their new chip yet ?? I got mine in last week but my car has been down due to a missing exhaust . Just got my new muff put on and plan on puttin the chip in this weekend . Anyone noticed any differences ??


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Still waiting on it, i must be forgotten with all thoses bad chips...
My car runs fine so...


----------



## 91twodoorjetta253 (May 18, 2004)

i didnt get a chip or install cd with my kit







and i cant belive i spent this much on a charger that cant even beat a ****ing mildly moded honda... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... cant wait for the install...










_Modified by 91twodoorjetta253 at 3:14 AM 8-15-2005_


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (91twodoorjetta253)*

You cant beat a mildly modded Honda with a aba swapped BBM charged mk2? 

WTF is wrong there. With bolt ons an ABA into a mk2 jetta lost by 1 1/2 cars in a street race with a GSR swapped Civic hatch.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_.....With bolt ons an ABA into a mk2 jetta lost by 1 1/2 cars in a street race with a GSR swapped Civic hatch.

Not saying I don't believe you and I'm no Honda lover , but a GSR mill makes about 170bhp and a Civic hatch is a light shell . Either that was a busted hybrid Honda , a heavily modded ABA , or someone is calling BS . 
I've beaten a few cars recently > no Honda's though . Most hear the charger and back off . That's a real plus ! ( of course , there are those other times when peeps hear it and gotta instigate ) . And just to make a point , I waxed a mkIV 2.0 Auto with a HUGE bodykit and clear taillights and a crooked frenched license plate ( riced ! ) . And I do mean waxed .... beat the living poop out of .... passed him like he was pulling a boat .... it was his own fault >> he revved on me about 4 times that morn before hand ! ( and BTW , no street racing , just put it to the floor till I hit the speed limit ) . 


_Modified by DeezUU at 8:42 AM 8-15-2005_


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I got my new chip and installed in on Saturday, The car runs much better and seems to have a much better throttle response, the chip did not take long to adjust either I let the car run for about 15 minutes drove it down to the high way and my rpm's stayed pefect even pushing in the clutch or reving the motor, now all I need is to get a header and a beter exhaust to really let it flow. This charger is awsome stg 3 where you at? can't wait


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

Put my chip in this morning. The usually dying at stop signs, black clouds out the tailpipe, hesitating when feathering the throttle. Hopefully it clears up before too long again. I went thru 2 gallons of gas on a 25 mile hiway trip.
Interestingly, my O2 sensor code was on again. I replaced it right after getting the charger, but it still says it's not responding, intermittently. B1S1 is the sensor, which is actually the one mounted to the cat, not the front one. I know this because I verified by unplugging it and watching the codes to make sure. Bad lable file in VAGCOM maybe. Anyway, that's wierd.
EVAP code was present. Throttle body adaptation was present, MAF overflow present.
Oil puddle under the car was present! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_
Not saying I don't believe you and I'm no Honda lover , but a GSR mill makes about 170bhp and a Civic hatch is a light shell . Either that was a busted hybrid Honda , a heavily modded ABA , or someone is calling BS . 
I've beaten a few cars recently > no Honda's though . Most hear the charger and back off . That's a real plus ! ( of course , there are those other times when peeps hear it and gotta instigate ) . And just to make a point , I waxed a mkIV 2.0 Auto with a HUGE bodykit and clear taillights and a crooked frenched license plate ( riced ! ) . And I do mean waxed .... beat the living poop out of .... passed him like he was pulling a boat .... it was his own fault >> he revved on me about 4 times that morn before hand ! ( and BTW , no street racing , just put it to the floor till I hit the speed limit ) . 

_Modified by DeezUU at 8:42 AM 8-15-2005_


The car does just have bolt ons
P&P head
TT 268 cam
TT cam gear
Lightened flywheel
2l 16v PP 8v disk
4k tranny w/ .80 5th
TT chip
TT exhaust
CAI
Probably 125ish whp
Jetta had no carpet and has no a/c stuff in it. It had a spare tire with like 1/8 tank of gas.
The hatch had a passenger, full interior and the driver said it was a GSR swap. It was definately a B series though. I cant confirm that it was a GSR or not.
Say it was a B18C1 (GSR) w/ H/I/E they put down around 150-155whp and 105wtq
B16's usually puts down 135-140whp and 100wtq. 
If both cars weighed around 2300lbs the extra hp the hatch had would put a car or 2 on me. It was a 2nd gear roll from around 30mph.

Best part was that he thought he beat a VR6 swap. 

This happened in Ocean City, on the way down there I raced a few VR6's. A VR Rado was dead even until 100mph where he pulled on me. 
Rado went 15.3 @ 89mph
When the 2l was in the mk3 it went [email protected]


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

JonVWLuver and others, 
Are you planning on dynoing yours? It would be great if more of you folks had some dyno data...
Peter T.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_

The car does just have bolt ons
P&P head
TT 268 cam
TT cam gear
Lightened flywheel
2l 16v PP 8v disk
4k tranny w/ .80 5th
TT chip
TT exhaust
CAI......

BTW >> when I said someone was calling BS , I was talking about the other guy saying he had a GSR swap . hahaha ... not saying you were calling BS about beating him ! A good friend of mine runs a stereo shop and rents out a side bay to a Honda guy who does under-the-table swaps . I've seen what a GSR swapped Civic Hatch can do and I can definately say that I wouldn't wanna pull up next to one in my supercharged 2.0 !! hahaha .


----------



## Nephurus (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM Lysholm Charger / Twin Screw Supercharger (G60ING)*

Dude, my fox does 16's with minor work in exhaust and intake and stock 1.8 8v motor.... Then you would have to ask, Who would run a Fox in the Quarter? Well, because I can and it was free







...


----------

